# Which Tank is Best for Tropheus?



## Goat (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi guys been keeping tangs for a couple years now had experience with fronts, xenotilapia, cyps, calvus etc etc. But never tropheus!
So I think its time for me to keep these wonderful fish and experience them first hand.

Ok to my question: I currently am in the proccess of tank organising which will result in me having two display tanks, one 4ftx2.5ft Dx 2ft H (560L or 150G) and a 5ftx 20inch x 20inch (380L or 100G).

I want to know which tank would be more suitable for the biggest group of tropheus and what numbers i could potentially have? My Tropheus of choice will be T sp. Ikola or T sp."black" Kiriza and i want to get them as juvies at around 4cm once I'm setup.

Keep in mind one tank will be for tropheus and one will be for my xeno's and cyps.

Cheers Goat


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I would go with the 5 footer for your trophs


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Dunno. I do like 5 foot in length for tropheus but the other tank has greater volume and bottom space that both lots would enjoy. Hard one, not realy sure, both tanks could be fine for both uses.

Which has the greater filtration? I would use that one for Tropheus I think. Being such messy active high input fish that require great water and crowding to some extent, I think I would give em the better/higher filtered tank whichever that one is.

Pretty sure you could keep more tropheus in the 150g than a 100g but again a better filtered 100g would keep more than a poorly filtered 150g.


----------



## Goat (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info

I think i might go with the 4ft while the tropheus are young. Both tanks are filtered well the 4ft runs an Aqua One CF1200 and Fluval FX5 canister and an Eheim 2010 internal. The 5ft runs Fluval 405 and Eheim 2228 Canisters and an Eheim 2010 internal also. I've recently ordered 29 F1 Tropheus sp 'Ikola' juvies to stock the tank. So yea cant wait.

Cheers


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Both tanks will work great!

Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## markiecork (Apr 23, 2010)

The minimum tank size for Tropheus is a 55-75 gallons. Even in a tank this size you should not keep less than 15 fish. I prefer larger tanks of 125 gallons or larger for Tropheus. Although a 55-75 gallon Tropheus tank can be succesfully done due to the level of over crowding necessary for a 55-75 gallon tank the fish can have a lot of distraction and interruption of breeding.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would use the 5 footer for the Trophs. I have three 5' Troph tanks myself and they work great. The 4' tank cries out for Xeno's, They would love the extra floor space.


----------



## emre (May 4, 2010)

Larger is always better in T tanks. 
for a successfull colony you need at least 15 and more fish and best is having 1 variant all the time instead of 2 different.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I have had trophs in simular tanks

I had a 4 ft some years ago and now I have a 5 ft tank, I would fill trophs in both of them :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## elum (Mar 21, 2003)

...that said I have yet to have any success with Tropheus...


----------

